# Radical Bands you should know. (acording to me)



## dylann (May 28, 2013)

Rudimentary Peni- Archaic(full album)

The Frogs- Banjo Bonnie

Charles Bronson- Obligatory jock slaughter song

The Memories- I wanna be that guy

White Fang- Alien

Beastcraft- Black Winged Messiah

The Locusts- Moth Eaten dear head



Enjoy


----------



## Meg (May 28, 2013)

my top 3 favortie song atm


----------



## dylann (May 29, 2013)

Awesome! Im really digging the first one


----------

